# Used Lenses



## houston1852 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never bought a used lens before. I was wondering, is a used lens from KEH or B&H listed as EX+ condition very reliable? I think it probably is, but I'd like a little reassurance before taking the plunge.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Jun 4, 2012)

I just bought a used 70-210mm f4 from B&H, shipped all the way to Argentina. The lens was marked as "used with marks on the body" or something like that, it was one of the worst marks B&H has.

I received a clearly used lens regarding aesthetics. It focuses well and there is some small dust inside the lens, but nothing that affects image quality. I was actually expecting something worse than this.

This is my only experience with used lenses, so I'd say go for it. But you never know...


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes. Lenses hold their value very well too. Sometimes, you can even MAKE money on a lens if you play your cards right. I'd feel comfortable, especially reputable businesses like B&H, Adorama & KEH.


----------



## lukaszb (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, I've purchased used lenses and other equipment from BH and Adorama before. Items are as described and I would highly recommend either one. I find that KEH pricing is a bit too high. Adorama and BH have probably one of the better deals. I sometimes purchase on ebay, but I make sure that the seller has 100% positive rating.

And yes sometimes after holding the lens long enough; typically few years you can make some money on it. But it has to be an L lens or highly desirable standard lens. This is why I'll never buy EF-S lenses.


----------



## katwil (Jun 4, 2012)

I’ve bought several used Canon lenses, including a 135 L from B&H a month ago. So far I’ve had no issues with used purchases, however I have stayed away from third-party lenses and Canon models repudiated to have QC issues (admittedly, none come to mind). Also, be aware that with some used items, the original packaging or user guides may be missing, but the listing will generally state when this is the case. Finally be sure to check the warranty length and inspect the lens within that period.


----------



## westr70 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've bought two lens from ebay sellers and was pleased with both. I only consider buyers who have more than 500 sales and they must have 100% satisfaction. No grays and no reds. Those people have something to lose if they mess with you. I read the last 50 transactions too just to see if there are any comments worth considering, like slow shipping. 

A little off your thread question but something worth considering.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2012)

If you are worrying about buying used, and a few scratches bother you, I'd buy new. There is often very little savings.

I buy locally from Craigslist where I can meet the owner and see the lens, which makes a big difference. Otherwise, I'd stick to KEH for a used one.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jun 4, 2012)

I have bought quite a bit of Bronica medium format gear from KEH, and I always found their rating of the condition to be accurate, even conservative. I have seen the same experience echoed on Bronica and other forums, and I can't recall seeing any complaints. I also had a very positive experience selling some of my used gear (again Bronica) to them when they came to my area.

I have bought Bronica equipment through eBay too, with no problems. I buy from sellers with high ratings (99.x% typically) and usually with plenty of feedback to give confidence. If in doubt, I will read through the negative and neutral ratings to see what the problems were and how the seller responded. At least one purchase was made from a UK seller (I'm in the US) and there were no additional complications.

If looking for something specific I find it helpful to search completed listings on eBay to see how much the item generally sells for. You can compare that price to current auctions or to B&H, Adorama or KEH prices to decide where to buy. Depending on rarity and demand I have found some bargains on eBay but also some popular items which often get bid up to more than they are really worth. The best results come from watching the market for a while until a good opportunity comes along (eg. after Christmas when people are unloading unwanted gifts).


----------



## Ew (Jun 4, 2012)

Bought lots of audio gear on eBay - but always avoided microphones; and would probably do the same for lenses. 

Something to consider beyond seller rating is WHAT they have been selling - e.g. 5000 sales of bubble gum, and now an L lens? You can see if the item description jives with this story.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jun 4, 2012)

Ew said:


> Something to consider beyond seller rating is WHAT they have been selling - e.g. 5000 sales of bubble gum, and now an L lens? You can see if the item description jives with this story.



Good point @Ew. I would not trust the description from someone who does not sell a lot of similar items. If I did buy from such a seller I would look for a significantly lower price to offset the risk. Usually someone else apparently less risk averse than myself (not too difficult : ) bids the price up beyond my comfort level, thereby solving the problem.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 4, 2012)

Never bought a used lens before, and honestly, don't see myself doing so. I got a friend at Canon who gets me a nice discount on cameras and lenses... only downside is that I gotta pay cash!

On the other hand, I did once buy a used 17-40 for $400 and sold it for $600 

I'm just to skeptical when it comes to buying used glass.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 4, 2012)

I bought two lenses used, my 10-22mm and my 50mm 1.2L. Both are fabulous and work fantastic! Just do your homework for how the lens is suppose to operate and if it meets your standards BUY IT! 

BTW both were from craigslist. 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 4, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I bought two lenses used, my 10-22mm and my 50mm 1.2L. Both are fabulous and work fantastic! Just do your homework for how the lens is suppose to operate and if it meets your standards BUY IT!
> 
> BTW both were from craigslist.



I've bought around 5 lenses used, all from Craigslist. I don't pay more than 70% of the current new price (including during rebates), that way if I need to re-sell the lens, I can do so with no loss. I've sold three of them to date, made a profit on all three. I still have two of them, and they're in excellent shape.


----------



## nebugeater (Jun 4, 2012)

OK, witch is it! 




JEAraman said:


> *Never bought a used lens before,* and honestly, don't see myself doing so. I got a friend at Canon who gets me a nice discount on cameras and lenses... only downside is that I gotta pay cash!
> 
> *On the other hand, I did once buy a used 17-40* for $400 and sold it for $600
> 
> I'm just to skeptical when it comes to buying used glass.


----------



## JEAraman (Jun 4, 2012)

okaaaay.. NEVER bought a used lens that I "USED"..

bought it.. sold it the next day..


----------



## bycostello (Jun 8, 2012)

buying from a store should give u that extra confidence, but at a premium


----------

